
How To Get Top Engineers To Open Your Email Then Join Your Company - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/23/recruiting-elite-engineers-in-the-new-ultra-competitive-talent-market/
======
JoeAltmaier
Interesting about A/B testing subject headers for recruiting emails - which
ones got opened/discarded.

Has anybody done A/B testing on HN headlines? Same article, different title?

